# Code source d'email dans MAil



## inaden (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
existe-t-il un moyen de voir le code source des message dans mail ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Visualiser le message et faire *Cmd*+*Alt*+*U*, ou bien aller dans le menu _Présentation>Message>Contenu orginal_.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

dans le même menu tu as aussi entêtes longs
ca depend de ce que tu cherches

si c'est pour voir si c'est du spam 
en archives on a posté les lignes importantes à regarder


*Note du modo :* Et ces archives se trouvent bien dans le forum où ce topic aurait du être ouvert, elles, mais pour le savoir, il aurait fallu qu'inaden prenne le temps de lire l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai fait figurer en tête d'Applications ! 

On déménage.


----------

